# Euro 2012 Qualifying 12 October



## OddsPoster (Oct 9, 2010)

12 Oct 14:00 Azerbaijan v Turkey  8.00 4.50 1.33 +12  
12 Oct 14:00 Faroe Islands v Northern Ireland  8.00 4.50 1.33 +12  
12 Oct 14:30 Finland v Hungary  2.30 3.25 2.80 +12  
12 Oct 16:00 Latvia v Georgia  1.90 3.40 3.60 +12  
12 Oct 16:30 Belarus v Albania  1.72 3.40 4.50 +12  
12 Oct 17:15 Denmark v Cyprus  1.20 5.25 13.00 +12  
12 Oct 17:30 Estonia v Slovenia  4.00 3.30 1.83 +12  
12 Oct 17:30 FYR Macedonia v Russia  5.00 3.60 1.61 +12  
12 Oct 17:30 Holland v Sweden  1.53 3.60 6.00 +12  
12 Oct 17:30 San Marino v Moldova  10.00 5.00 1.25 +12  
12 Oct 17:30 Slovakia v Rep of Ireland  2.20 3.25 3.00 +12  
12 Oct 17:30 Switzerland v Wales  1.44 4.00 6.50 +12  
12 Oct 17:45 Belgium v Austria  1.72 3.40 4.50 +12  
12 Oct 17:45 Greece v Israel  1.80 3.30 4.20 +12  
12 Oct 17:45 Italy v Serbia  1.53 3.60 6.00 +12  
12 Oct 18:00 England v Montenegro  1.16 6.50 12.00 +12  
12 Oct 18:00 Scotland v Spain  7.00 4.20 1.40 +12  
12 Oct 18:45 Iceland v Portugal  7.00 4.20 1.40 +12


----------



## BgFutbol (Oct 11, 2010)

Macedonia - Russia
In the friendlies this year Macedonia beat Montenegro, Azerbaijan, Romania and made a draw with Malta. In the group they started with a loss to Slovakia, draw with Armenia and a win over Andorra. 
Russia only had 2 friendlies this summer- a win over Bulgaria 1-0 and a draw with Hungary. Russia started wtih a win over Andorra, lost to Slovakia at home and won over Irlandia 3-2. 
Macedonia and Russia played in 2006 and Russia won 2-0.
Prediction: Russia win


----------

